# Completely OT - Hockey Day in Canada



## BevL (Jan 13, 2007)

Well, just because I have to --

So far, two for two as far as who won and who lost.  Now if Calgary wins, it will be a hat trick for sure.

Yep, I know it fuels the stereotype, but I do love the game.


----------

